# Annulment Lawyer



## BaloyBob (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anyone had experience or knowledge with a good to great annulment lawyer hopefully in the Subic area. Any information that anyone has themselves or know of someone who has gone through it would be greatly appreciated. And of course I’m asking for a friend 😊


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BaloyBob said:


> Has anyone had experience or knowledge with a good to great annulment lawyer hopefully in the Subic area. Any information that anyone has themselves or know of someone who has gone through it would be greatly appreciated. And of course I’m asking for a friend 😊


Hi Bob and welcome. It's a long shot but the Subic Chamber Of Commerce might be a good place to check. Really hard to say and honestly, I don't know of any member of the forum that has had an annulment. 

Best of luck.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Well I am in the middle of one and the process has been a disaster. Originally told 2 years and we're past that now. It all depends on the court and judge that it gets assigned to. We have a good attorney (2nd one) but the court the case was filed in was not a good choice. The original attorney thought it would be faster but not so. There have been cancellations by the court (always on the day), a witness didn't show, court date falling on a holiday, or "felon" day, judge out for some reason. The litany of delays boggles the mind. Not recommended, however I'm actually not in a hurry so I take this all rather philosophically.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Also an annulment is not like a divorce, it's not a guaranteed outcome.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Also an annulment is not like a divorce, it's not a guaranteed outcome.


Exactly. No guarantee at all.


----------



## jdavis16 (Nov 1, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> Exactly. No guarantee at all.


 Ya you are pretty much scre*ed if ever you marry here. No guarantee an annulment will happen.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

JRB__NW said:


> Well I am in the middle of one and the process has been a disaster. Originally told 2 years and we're past that now. It all depends on the court and judge that it gets assigned to. We have a good attorney (2nd one) but the court the case was filed in was not a good choice. The original attorney thought it would be faster but not so. There have been cancellations by the court (always on the day), a witness didn't show, court date falling on a holiday, or "felon" day, judge out for some reason. The litany of delays boggles the mind. Not recommended, however I'm actually not in a hurry so I take this all rather philosophically.


Except that it costs you money. A lawyer will charge you for 'changing his mind' if he can.


----------



## BaloyBob (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you all for your input, I’m not married nor plan to be but here in the Philippines plans always change


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

BaloyBob said:


> Thank you all for your input, I’m not married nor plan to be but here in the Philippines plans always change


Philippine divorce and family laws are funny things. While there is no divorce here if you marry a Filipina and get a divorce in your home country it may be recognized for you, so you can remarry, but it is not clear from my reading that it would also apply to her.

This can lead to a truly ridiculous situation.

So you could marry and go home get a divorce, rinse and repeat and end up with the ability to marry while having more than one Filipina considered, as far as her situation goes, that she is your lawful spouse and cannot remarry.

I will absolutely refuse to go down that path. If I find a Filipina to live with we will not marry. I will take steps to protect her after I die just as I would for a wife but will not actually get married.


----------



## BaloyBob (Jun 13, 2018)

The concern at this point is my girlfriend told me from the beginning she was married, no problem they have lived separate lives for over 5 years, she wants to travel now and see the US and other places. At some point who knows what will happen, I just would like to eliminate any problems before they arise later, sooner or later he will hear from someone that she has a relationship with me and might create a problem. I again do not plan to marry, already been there and done that 3x😃 but I don’t want to be blackmailed or extorted years down the line


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Philippine divorce and family laws are funny things. While there is no divorce here if you marry a Filipina and get a divorce in your home country it may be recognized for you, so you can remarry, but it is not clear from my reading that it would also apply to her.
> 
> This can lead to a truly ridiculous situation.
> 
> ...


As long as the foreigner divorces the filipina and the divorce is recorded in the Philippines she will be free to marry again.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Sister-In-Law (Asawa's sister) is in the process. If you will search for a thread I started titled 'Divorce' on July 6,2017, there are many thoughts on it. As a couple of the comments on that thread mention it will take about a year & a half to get done, and that seems to be about where she is as her lawyer says it should be completed in Dec 2018. We wait & see. 

There are numerous threads in the past which caution about getting involved with a legally married woman here which you should also search out so you can read about the troubles you can possibly be exposed to, troubles which can be extensive. Just a friendly warning, I believe if I were in your shoes, I would do some serious thinking about the situation.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> Philippine divorce and family laws are funny things. While there is no divorce here if you marry a Filipina and get a divorce in your home country it may be recognized for you, so you can remarry, but it is not clear from my reading that it would also apply to her.
> 
> This can lead to a truly ridiculous situation.
> 
> ...


Well in my case I was hoping to bring her to the US and the only way to do that is to get married (there, not here). I do not plan to retire permanently to the Philippines as I have a lifestyle there that revolves around a lot of outdoor activities that I simply can't duplicate here. Not to mention the educational advantages for her son, and other benefits to her after I die. But it has been expensive living in both places and going back and forth a couple times a year, so who knows what will happen if this doesn't go through eventually. At some point I might have to come up with a plan B. 

Also, she was married for only a short time, when she was much younger, and stuck ever since, so also I felt that it was the right thing to do for her, even if our situation did not work out long term. It's not expensive, except for a FIlipino. I personally think the Catholic church has really screwed this country up with this no-divorce law, and the lack of support for birth control and family planning. But, don't get me started on that.. lol.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

JRB__NW said:


> I personally think the Catholic church has really screwed this country up with this no-divorce law, and the lack of support for birth control and family planning. But, don't get me started on that.. lol.


FULLY AGREE WITH THIS STATEMENT!!!!!!

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JRB__NW said:


> I personally think the Catholic church has really screwed this country up with this no-divorce law, and the lack of support for birth control and family planning. But, don't get me started on that.. lol.





fmartin_gila said:


> FULLY AGREE WITH THIS STATEMENT!!!!!!
> 
> Fred


I agree with you both on this point. But here's the thing. When a marriage has gone beyond the point where it can not be saved and is virtually dead, there needs to be a way to end it. But look at stipulations in a divorce such as a protection order, alimony, child support, and property settlements, child custody and visitation etc.
How are these things going to be enforced in a country where they won't even enforce basic traffic laws on the roadways?

I know and agree that there should be divorce laws here but can you imagine the can of worms it will open unless or until laws can be enforced?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> I agree with you both on this point. But here's the thing. When a marriage has gone beyond the point where it can not be saved and is virtually dead, there needs to be a way to end it. But look at stipulations in a divorce such as a protection order, alimony, child support, and property settlements, child custody and visitation etc.
> How are these things going to be enforced in a country where they won't even enforce basic traffic laws on the roadways?
> 
> I know and agree that there should be divorce laws here but can you imagine the can of worms it will open unless or until laws can be enforced?


Gene, You do make a good point about the enforcement, but I doubt it will ever happen as the so-called Traffic Enforcers are scared to stop anybody, they just stand there on the corner & watch the traffic go by ignoring any good sense driving. This whole country strikes me as a can of worms anyway as any laws pertaining to most any situation are selectively enforced and then only if they feel like it. Seems to be the main thought in these little minds is 'we are free & we have the right to do as we want'. There seems to be no thoughts as to infringement on anybody else's rights. Examples would be the loud & obnoxious music at any & all hours, the running wild of domestic 'pets" and fowl, the random firing of weapons and exploding fireworks, people cutting in lines, not to mention the horrendous driving practices throughout the country. There was an article recently stated that of 1300 randomly selected Jeepney, taxi, & truck drivers (so-called "professional Drivers") given a written test, 187 passed & 1113 failed. This shows that most 'bought' their license. 

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey baloybob

have you ever stuck your hand into a fire???? You are guaranteed to get burnt. I would never marry a filipino girl in her country. She will either live with me or I will find another one. Also I will never buy property in her name. Another way to get burnt. I have had my bad experiences with these girls there. Most are looking for money.


art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been in the Philippines now for just on 12 months. I came here with a positive and enthusiastic ideal. That did not last long! Why, for the very reason, Gene, Gary and Art have stated in previous posts.
I have been criticised by some for developing the same views - I just cannot understand, nor do I wish to, these very types of behaviour that permeate this society. Its the 'all about me' syndrome that is so prevalent here. Add to the constant begging and it has taken the shine off my view of Philippines.
I am endeavouring to stay as positive as possible and not be so critical of the Filipinos but when they are at you 24/7 it gets tiresome. Every Filipino should be made to wear a watch and be able to tell the time!!!
I will just give a small example which happened a couple of days ago. We went to the nursery to buy some 'potting mix' (of a sort). We only wanted a small bag as we wished to pot 4 new plants.
'No sir, only have large bag (which was just an open bag)' me ''but if you sell me 1/2 bag, you can just fill it up?'. Back and forth with the 'sorry sir' thing. Eventually I got on my soap box and told him to learn something called 'customer service' etc. Got my 1/2 bag - they just don't think!!!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

We are on the same page about the appalling attitude of the Catholic Religion towards divorce and birth control. The Pope was at it again on the weekend. He should fix the paedophilia thing that is so rampant! 
I know I am not the sharpest tool in the shed, but even I have worked out that if priests were allowed to marry and carry on a 'normal' life (whatever that is) much of this would go away!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> We are on the same page about the appalling attitude of the Catholic Religion towards divorce and birth control. The Pope was at it again on the weekend. He should fix the paedophilia thing that is so rampant!
> I know I am not the sharpest tool in the shed, but even I have worked out that if priests were allowed to marry and carry on a 'normal' life (whatever that is) much of this would go away!


Great minds think alike Ron  I'm with you on this one with the Catholic church. It's much the same worldwide but in a country like this where law means nothing, I shudder to think of the things that go on. That's to say nothing of the "teacher-student" encounters that are also prevalent. I do think that unless or until a larger country takes over this place it will only get worse in all aspects of life. We have school aged kids and believe me, their movements when outside of the house, where they go and who they are with is extremely tightly controlled. It's a parents nightmare.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

mogo51 said:


> I have been in the Philippines now for just on 12 months. I came here with a positive and enthusiastic ideal. That did not last long! Why, for the very reason, Gene, Gary and Art have stated in previous posts.
> I have been criticised by some for developing the same views - I just cannot understand, nor do I wish to, these very types of behaviour that permeate this society. Its the 'all about me' syndrome that is so prevalent here. Add to the constant begging and it has taken the shine off my view of Philippines.
> I am endeavouring to stay as positive as possible and not be so critical of the Filipinos but when they are at you 24/7 it gets tiresome. Every Filipino should be made to wear a watch and be able to tell the time!!!
> I will just give a small example which happened a couple of days ago. We went to the nursery to buy some 'potting mix' (of a sort). We only wanted a small bag as we wished to pot 4 new plants.
> 'No sir, only have large bag (which was just an open bag)' me ''but if you sell me 1/2 bag, you can just fill it up?'. Back and forth with the 'sorry sir' thing. Eventually I got on my soap box and told him to learn something called 'customer service' etc. Got my 1/2 bag - they just don't think!!!


I'm with you brother, and understand your frustration. This country can be very trying for westerners.. an exercise in patience. Part of it is communication (or lack thereof), part of it is a general lack of education, and part of it is endemic to the culture (just different from ours). Despite the sunny dispositions, there does seem to be a pervasive and casual disregard for others - evidenced by the blasting of loud music at all hours, the lack of courtesy on the roads and the way they dump trash everywhere. I think there's a point where some of us find it too difficult to take, and just bail out, others are better at accepting things as they are and finding the positive aspects.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Gene, You do make a good point about the enforcement, but I doubt it will ever happen as the so-called Traffic Enforcers are scared to stop anybody, they just stand there on the corner & watch the traffic go by ignoring any good sense driving. This whole country strikes me as a can of worms anyway as any laws pertaining to most any situation are selectively enforced and then only if they feel like it. Seems to be the main thought in these little minds is 'we are free & we have the right to do as we want'. There seems to be no thoughts as to infringement on anybody else's rights. Examples would be the loud & obnoxious music at any & all hours, the running wild of domestic 'pets" and fowl, the random firing of weapons and exploding fireworks, people cutting in lines, not to mention the horrendous driving practices throughout the country. There was an article recently stated that of 1300 randomly selected Jeepney, taxi, & truck drivers (so-called "professional Drivers") given a written test, 187 passed & 1113 failed. This shows that most 'bought' their license.
> 
> Fred


Fred, with all that you describe it sounds as as if we are neighbors on the same street. Amazing to me that an entire nation, even islands separated by ocean, can be so far down then tubes. As the population increases you have kids that are being taught nothing by parents that know nothing and it just becomes worse. 
As you know, I am all for the US 2nd amendment with the right to have firearms. But here in this place I'm thankful it is not the same. One would have to have a bulletproof home and could hardly go outside. It would be like a war zone until enough time went by for the strong to eliminate the weak or even criminal elements.
Don't get me wrong; I love living here in many ways but when I go places and especially drive, I think of that 60's song - 
They Are Coming To Take Me Away :target:


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, driving is always where the lack of awareness and disregard for others is most evident. I have to just shake my head sometimes..


----------

